# Leucistic "Platinum" Honduran Red Point



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Leucistic "Platinum" Honduran Red Point

When did this fish first appear in the hobby?

Where or whom did it originate from?

Is it a hybrid? Like a cross with a Pink Convict or something.

I've searched and can't seem to find any information which seems strange.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

To my understanding, they are not a hybrid. The genetic mutation that results in the reduction of black pigment is seen in many species of Cichlids, and has spontaneously appeared in several of the new world species. I have heard a rumor, and it is only a rumor, that the first "Platinum" HRP were actually found in the wild. Jeff Rapps was one of the first to offer them commercially, and may have more information on the origin. I don't think he has any on his list at this time.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a female and she was a good spunky little fish.



....Bill


----------



## dougjeffries68 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is my male. Really fun fish to watch. He flares at his much larger Central American tankmates with no fear.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the replies!

If anyone else has any information or details to share please do. Thanks again!


----------

